# 2008 Outback Sydney 32Bhds Le



## SydneyExcursion (Sep 20, 2007)

We ordered this in 08 and got to use it at the Topsail Rally in Florida. Met alot of wonderful people and had a great time! We used this less than 6 times so it is still like new! I can email pics or text them as I am having trouble uploading them. 
It is the LE edition so it has the aluminum wheels, Fantastic Fan in the living area, 20 LCD TV, electric awning (w/dump feature) and much more.
It also comes with the Reese HD dual cam sway control hitch system. While at the Outbackers Rally, I (with the help of fellow Outbackers) installed the stablizer bars that triangulate the scissor jacks and make it rock solid when set up! Also has an electric tounge jack and a Tornado system installed on the black tank. Everything works great and you will not be disappointed!! $21,500
304 993-9157
[email protected]


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

SydneyExcursion said:


> We ordered this in 08 and got to use it at the Topsail Rally in Florida. Met alot of wonderful people and had a great time! We used this less than 6 times so it is still like new! I can email pics or text them as I am having trouble uploading them.
> It is the LE edition so it has the aluminum wheels, Fantastic Fan in the living area, 20 LCD TV, electric awning (w/dump feature) and much more.
> It also comes with the Reese HD dual cam sway control hitch system. While at the Outbackers Rally, I (with the help of fellow Outbackers) installed the stablizer bars that triangulate the scissor jacks and make it rock solid when set up! Also has an electric tounge jack and a Tornado system installed on the black tank. Everything works great and you will not be disappointed!!
> 304 993-9157
> [email protected]


Wow! Used less than 6 times... for sure it'll be like new.. and with upgrades! This will be a sweet trailer for someone since they don't make Sydney TT's anymore!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

No doubt, that is a good price for a great unit. Sorry you have to let it go. When they came out the DW and I wanted one of them really bad. We loved the floor plan. Our previous TT was a 31RQS the precursor to the 32BHDS. The 31RQS was a great TT too!

Make sure you get that advertised where ever you can. Especially in these forums and on Craigslist, E-Bay (just be careful with the latter two). Trust but verify! Everything!

I wish you good luck!

Eric


----------



## SydneyExcursion (Sep 20, 2007)

thank you all for the kind words! I have strayed from the Outbacker family for several reasons....illness mainly and then the kids activities. I have just enough energy to spend time with the family....again, this unit must go!! Make offers if you want and all will be considered.

SydneyExcursion


----------

